# VIDEO TUTORIAL: How To Cut Colors Separately in OOBling Pro



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I've seen several people asking for tutorials on how to separate colors to cut multiple templates. Here is a tutorial on how to cut colors separately in OOBling Pro, Bling !t, and probably most other SignLab based programs.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgUupbIvk7E[/media]


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting I have been meaning to figure that out but have not.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> I've seen several people asking for tutorials on how to separate colors to cut multiple templates. Here is a tutorial on how to cut colors separately in OOBling Pro, Bling !t, and probably most other SignLab based programs.
> 
> OOBling Pro - Cutting Colors Separately - YouTube


Stephanie - What cutters does Oobling support? I have a KNK MAXX and wasn't sure if I can use this program with my cutter or not.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Stephanie - What cutters does Oobling support? I have a KNK MAXX and wasn't sure if I can use this program with my cutter or not.


No, Accugraphics has their own unique drivers for their cutters which will only work with their software. The KNK MAXX is considered a craft cutter rather than a vinyl cutter such as Graphtec, GCC, Roland, etc.

OOBling Pro supports over 150 vinyl cutters so if you have a "vinyl cutter" then there will be a driver for it.

However, if you can import an eps, pdf, plt, dxf, emf, svg, ai, or GCode file into your software, you can design in OOBling Pro and export as that file type to take into your software to cut your rhinestone templates and vinyl designs.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

@DivineBling...

you seem to be the resident expert on oobling. i downloaded a demo version and i think i like it. i am by trade a wide format printer but the wife decided she wants to do rhinestone shirts. guess who has the luxury of doing all the work. and i print/cut on a roland vp540. a couple of questions for you...

1) is there a driver for this or would i have to do a work around to get these jobs output.

2) right now we are buying cheap stones from some place in L.A. being that we are relatively close. as far as the stone sizes that are loaded in the program, have you found them to be compatible with most stones. if there are any adjustments to sizing, is this an easy thing to accomplish.

3) i was using DAS software prior and have a bunch of designs already done. if i bring them into oobling as an eps file, am i able to convert all my circles to be output with your program. 

3) i have found a couple of your tutorials on you tube and what not, is there any plans for creating a tutorial CD that covers the program, or do we just have to be on the lookout for when you are kind enough to post a video.

your answers will be greatly appreciated. i am looking at purchasing within the next couple of days. thanks in advance.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there! Please see my answers below. Let me know if you think of anything else I can answer for you! 



duran118 said:


> 1) is there a driver for this or would i have to do a work around to get these jobs output.
> 
> Yes, there is a driver for the Roland VP-540 so you can cut straight from OOBling to your cutter.
> 
> ...


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

you are awesome...thanks for the quick reply. i'm sure once i get this software this week, you and i are gonna become close friends.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

1)Attached is a partial screen shot of the Roland cutters OOBling supports and the VP-540 is in there.

2)You can create custom libraries and make the screen stones match the machining diameter, or make the the screen stones match the stone size and the machining diameter a little bigger for the template size. It's really up to you. I prefer the screen stones to match the actual diameter of the template so what I see is what I get.

3)As Stephanie said, the "replace with rhinestones" is the bast way to handle this once you've imported the EPS. It will force the circle to become rhinestone objects and be cut at the correct diameter.

3) As we have time, we create new videos on our own. I much prefer to make them based on what people would like to learn. If there is something you'd to learn in OOBling, send us a request and we'll make a video and post it in the "support & tutorials" section of our website. If we create enough, we can make a CD/DVD. Other than that they will always be available in our support section.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

all of this is good news. one last question for now... on the rhinestone fonts-when typed in, are the font sizes fixed or are we able to make the font whatever size we need. for example if i like the double lined athletic font, and i need that font in 6" and 8" size, is that possible?

thanks


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, maybe i'm not done yet. if the software is exactly like the I-designR pro, do you know of any tutorial cds for that. thanks again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

duran118 said:


> all of this is good news. one last question for now... on the rhinestone fonts-when typed in, are the font sizes fixed or are we able to make the font whatever size we need. for example if i like the double lined athletic font, and i need that font in 6" and 8" size, is that possible?
> 
> thanks


The fonts are presized in the sense that each font has a certain height that it needs to be if you want it in ss10 stones. They are all different though. So if you want the double line athletic font, it needs to be 2" tall for ss10 stones. If you want it smaller, you will need to use ss6 stones. 

If you need it smaller, you would have to use a font such as the athletic thin outline and/or inline. Or you can bring in another athletic font that is not stoned and stone it yourself. Does that make sense?

As far as iDesignR Pro, yes, it is almost exactly the same software as OOBling but it is made specifically for Graphtec so it only has Graphtec drivers. As far as I know, they don't have any but I can't say for sure.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

do you know what the major differences are between their pro, ce, and lite versions. their lite version is only going for 199, the ce version 349 and the pro version 699 and that includes the cd tutorial. in an effort to save a little $$$ would it be feasible to purchase the lite version and download the driver for the vp540?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

duran118 said:


> do you know what the major differences are between their pro, ce, and lite versions. their lite version is only going for 199, the ce version 349 and the pro version 699 and that includes the cd tutorial. in an effort to save a little $$$ would it be feasible to purchase the lite version and download the driver for the vp540?


You can't download any drivers for iDesignR. It only allows you to cut to Graphtec cutters. Just like I couldn't cut from Cut Studio to my GCC cutter.

I've never worked with the CE or Lite versions, but I have seen people here on the forum frustrated because they can't do rhinestone fills on their designs. The Lite version is only for use with the craft cutters that Graphtec makes - Silhouette and Cameo.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

i have been playing with the software and watched the tutorial on how to rhinestone a bitmap (the gentleman doing the tutorial used a flame as an example). my question is this: is it possible to do the outline of the flame in lets say an ss10 and then do a fill to that flame in lets say an ss6. in all the tutorials i've seen it's all outlines and no fills.

by the way, thanks for taking your time and helping out. you are truly wonderful.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

duran118 said:


> i have been playing with the software and watched the tutorial on how to rhinestone a bitmap (the gentleman doing the tutorial used a flame as an example). my question is this: is it possible to do the outline of the flame in lets say an ss10 and then do a fill to that flame in lets say an ss6. in all the tutorials i've seen it's all outlines and no fills.
> 
> by the way, thanks for taking your time and helping out. you are truly wonderful.


You're so welcome! 

The gentleman in the flame video is my partner, @hi-nrg-joe, who answered your questions above, too.

Yes, you can do an outline in one size and the fill in another. You can also do the outline in one color and the fill in the same size but a different color. That's how I do most of my designs because I think a clear outline makes the fill color pop like crazy.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

is it possible to do a video tutorial on that. i have 5 orders due by next weekend and i agree that the design pops more when done this way. as i said right now i am using smart cut and don't really want to design using that software as i feel using your product is far superior and would save a tremendous amount of design time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure... I'm trying to finish up some orders right now as Divine Bling but I will make a tutorial on that in just a bit!


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

You are the best!!! Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Would you believe I'm still making shirts! Sheesh! Trying to get totally caught up! But I stopped to make the video anyway and it's rendering now. I'll get it posted shortly.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Here you go...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t177851.html


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

the sizes of the stones that are loaded in the software are too small when i try to cut them. i am using korean cut stones. and not 1 of my stones would fit in the holes. how do i define my own palette with my defined hole sizes. can you tell me the size of the circles that you cut for ss6 and ss10. i realize there might be a slight difference but i am looking for a starting point. thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Larry... You actually have the larger hole libraries in your software. I just have to help you fix a file to activate them. I'll email you a little later to explain how. I'm in Vegas right now just finishing breaking down for the Magic Show.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you mucho!


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey stephanie,

any luck on being able to send that email to correct the stone sizing?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It will be easier for me to make a little video for you. I'll make that when I get home tonight from Vegas and send you an email with the link, okay?


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

sounds good. thanks.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

stephanie, can you tell me real quick before the video, what size do hole do you use to cut your ss6 and ss10 stones


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

duran118 said:


> stephanie, can you tell me real quick before the video, what size do hole do you use to cut your ss6 and ss10 stones


I use .127 for ss10 and .099 for ss6.


----------



## duran118 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks. looking forward to the video!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Stephanie 

Like we talked about in the private message, as soon as you removed your website from the beginning of the video and give me a new link to replace it with, I will just leave it here. Once I get the new link, we will replace it and move it back to the rhinestone section.

Thanks


----------



## SewChic (Aug 21, 2011)

Duran,
Curious... you said, "i was using DAS software prior and have a bunch of designs already done. if i bring them into oobling as an eps file, am i able to convert all my circles to be output with your program." I am researching software... what didn't you like about DAS?
Patty


----------

